# Federal Grand Jury Subpeona



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well,
As the only three members of the Outbackers.com membership who have not been involved in the scandal, VDUB, Y-Guy, and myself have all been subpeonaed to testify in from of a Federal Grand Jury on the recent antics of one PDX_Doug, a member in questionable standing of the Outbackers.com forum. They read me a list of charges when I contacted them over the phone and I can't begin to list them all. The one about the watermelons really made me flinch. Something about questionable activities with a jail mate and a watermelon? Can that be right?

I've been advised that those who step forward and contribute to the collection of evidence in this case will be considered for their contribution when further subpeonas are issued for crimes related to this whole fiasco.

If all of you could please list the evidence you have that could be offered in an effort to either explain your actions and involvement and possibly to offset any penalties that might be warranted due to your involvement, the list will be brought to the attention of the Federal Grand Jury and due consideration of said evidence will be made in your behalf.

This is a dark day for the forum.

BBB


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I found a whole pile of empty watermelon rinds in my backyard...Strange there were no seeds








The orange jumpsuit in the tree was the first thing that caught my attention...Could this evidence be useful?

I have no idea how these got all the way to So. Calif.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OH, Mr. BBB. Can you help? Can you really? I'm Ms. Wolfie Wolfwood, OB.com member 1516, intended victim of that villain's evil doings. But he had help, he did, and I don't think its fair that only he gets invettigated....that's the word, right Mr. BBB? He had help - yessir - 1 Mr. egregg, alleged OB member, and resident of my very own hometown. <loud wail> Just check that egregg's thread - somethin' 'bout watching the place while Wolfie's gone. Started out harmless enough.....like he really wanted to help me out. Oh - no! Not him! It was all deceitful - it was! He and that evil, villainous POX or PDX or ----- see how upset they have me ? I can't even do this right?! Well, Mr. BBB - if you'll just read that stuff - I can't even bring myself to repeat it here - I'm just not that kind of girl. But if you'll read it - yesir - you'll know what they perpetrated on us. I say "us" because - well - although they intended to do their badness to Wolfwood - they made a small misjudgement - or Mr. egregg APS/APB/ABC thingie didn't read right, or something, and - well - they did their badness to my poor neighbor lady and her invalid husband. <nashing of teeth> Those fine people have already suffered so. OOOHHHHHHHH! I just can't go on, Mr. BBB. You understand, don't you? You just let me know hows I can help you out, now - 'K, Mr. BBB?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BBB... Brian... Ringleader.... To me you have always been, simply, 'Friend'! I am so sorry to hear the Feds are forcing you, V-Dub (They don't call him 'The Don' for nothing), and Little Stevie 'The Quad' Y-Guy to have go through this...









Wait a minute.... Did I just implicate the three of you?







Oh, man, I am so sorry! I promised myself that whatever happened, I would keep you guys out of it. Buddy, If there is anything I can do to help?

And as for you, Judi 'The Wolf' Wolfwood... You sing purttier than a yellow striped canary! My goodness the sweet song you chirp! But take notes on this one sister. Your going down! There is no way I am going to take the rap for Eric! You wanna hear some sweet singin', you just wait until the G-men hear what I have to say about his untimely dissapearence. That's right muffin, I was there... in the shadows... I saw what you and KB did to my baby brother! And I also saw where you dumped the pipes afterward! Oh yeah my little omelet, you're gonna fry for this one! And ain't gonna be no one to save you this time!... No way!... No how!

Happy Tales!
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You guys are missing the best part -- the frivolous lawsuit that will follow...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, no, you don't - Mr. POX - er - PDX! You can't be scarrin' me like that - no suh. And here's I tried to help you out - even after what you dun to my neighbor lady and her man. I tried to tell Mr. BBB that you weren't in it alone - that Mr. egregg was really the one that startted it but - youz know - I must've bin wrong about that there timing thingy. Maybe he really was just trying to be nice and help me out while we was up in the Adirondacks at that facility to get those treatments for KB. Maybe it really was you who forced him to do all that badness. And now - NOW - you're just tryin' to sweet talk your way out of trouble. Well, Mr. PDQ PDX - don't you go hurtin' those little birds neither. OOOOHHHHHHH - Mr. BBB - sir. <Wringing of hands> I just don't know what to make of all this know. I just don't know.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> You guys are missing the best part -- the frivolous lawsuit that will follow...


I just knew there was a catch









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> You guys are missing the best part -- the frivolous lawsuit that will follow...


Hang on, Ghosty. Your time will come!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> You guys are missing the best part -- the frivolous lawsuit that will follow...


Hang on, Ghosty. Your time will come!








[/quote]
You see how she is! See!?!
She's vicious! And will attack anyone! Oh the horror! The horror...

I rest my case!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> You guys are missing the best part -- the frivolous lawsuit that will follow...


Count me in - I still have not recovered from the conveyor belt incident. The nightmares are still not going away









Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

it ain't over til the canary er, cellmates sing, and they are singing, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh how they are singing. At this very minute we are gathering inside information from the Benton County Jail and "Melony" (see previous post about Doug's cellmate)..........
sorry Doug, due to the seriousness of the Wolfwood Incident (WWI) and the fact that I am on this side of law enforcement, I cannot due anything but tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the tooth,woops truth ( darn watermelon seed)


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

As always, the truth in these matters is always a bit hard to come by. Now, there are certain 'pictures' that have been offered as alleged 'proof' of activities that go beyond, shall we say, the 'usual' level of effort afforded a friend in need. These 'pictures' need to be collected and a specific list of the charges each party has (must be consice and specific to be useful) needs to be set forth herein.

Please, control the inuendo and the spurious charges that cannot be backed up by proof. Remember it is the TRUTH we are after and slinging mud or trying to imply complicity of others will not help things.

Now, PDX_Doug, if there is cause for a counter suit, that must be handled seperately.

Thanks to a volunteer, we now have a totally impartial (how could he not be, he's from Canada and everyone knows how nice Canadians are, eh? - besides, I trust anyone whose house guest comes from the African wilds and eats 150 lbs of beef a week), um, as I was saying, a totally impartial arbitrator of the truth who will sit in judgement of the allowable evidence on this case. Thank you Thor for dedicating your time and effort for this worthy effort to search out and discover the truth.

As I am simply a witness called by the FEDS, I have no power here so I turn it over to the *JUDGE OF THE GREAT WHITE NORTH*, thank you Thor.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I think this whole mess can be resolved. I hereby propose that everyone involved meets in a central location. We will open discussions after a round of 'Special' Cool-Aide. I'm sure everything will turn out OK!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think that is the best idea I have heard yet, Humpty!

Might I suggest the Western Region Outbackers.com Rally to be held next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah. A suitable location for a gathering of all parties involved, as well as 'Friends of the Court' and curious bystanders.

A possible equitable solution might be a best of three thumb-wrestling match between myself (A.K.A.: 'The Falsely Accused') and Judi 'The Wolf' Wolfwood ('The Slanderous Prepetrator Of These Vile And Disgusting Charges').

I for one, am ready and willing to stand naked before my peers, and accept their fair an reasoned judgement. Do you Wolfie?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> II for one, am ready and willing to stand naked before my peers, and accept their fair an reasoned judgement. Do you Wolfie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TMI, now to get those images out of my head







Some one quick with more kool-aid


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I think that is the best idea I have heard yet, Humpty!
> 
> Might I suggest the Western Region Outbackers.com Rally to be held next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah. A suitable location for a gathering of all parties involved, as well as 'Friends of the Court' and curious bystanders.
> 
> ...


AAHHH! MY EYES! MY EYES!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I for one, am ready and willing to stand naked before my peers, and accept their fair an reasoned judgement. Do you Wolfie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may stand naked where ever you'd like, sir (and, once again, take your chances with the local constabulary) Whether or not your peers choose to be there would, I presume be left to their good senses - but I am simply NOT that kind of girl. I will remain fully and appropriately adorned. One would think that you might have learned your lessons but - I am sorry to see that this is does not appear to be the case.


----------

